# Waiting for CASE OFFICER to be assigned! Care to share your exp?



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have applied for the Australian immigration under the category no. 189 in Jan 2013. Does anyone know how long they are taking now for the CO to be appointed? 

Regards


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Mate,

There is already a well followed thread for this purpose. Kindly check it out here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/140550-awaiting-co-applicants-merged.html


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm new to this forum so still learning! But thanks for the direction, it's very useful! 

Best of luck


----------

